
AMD’s new Crimson drivers accused of burning up video cards - ingve
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/11/amds-new-crimson-drivers-accused-of-burning-up-video-cards/
======
trynumber9
If you have an AMD GPU the fix mentioned above is already released. Check
AMD's driver page for the "15.11.1 Beta". But my card (an R9 290) was
unaffected.

~~~
TranquilMarmot
This is why I don't try out beta drivers (until some brave canaries have tried
them first)!

~~~
Strom
You have it backwards. The GPU fan bug is in the stable driver, and the fix is
in the beta driver.

While a lot of teams are moving to a more frequent release schedule like
Chrome, AMD for some reason has decided to go for the Apple model of one big
release per year. The 2016 big stable release is the one with the horrible
bug.

~~~
fnordsensei
One big release a year? I have a hard time wrapping my head around why that
would be a good idea.

Also, I'm not too impressed with the UI change. It looks like they sourced
their graphic design from 2008.

~~~
sethhochberg
I can't think of very many hardware vendors (especially in the enthusiast
space) who seem to have done much UI design work past 2008 or so... AMD,
Realtek, Gigabyte et al, even Intel's tweak tools are all awful. Gaudy,
nonscalable, and bitmap-heavy is the name of the game.

------
miander
How could this have slipped through testing? Did their new version result in
substantial enough code changes that the tests needed to be reimplemented but
weren't? Of course, testing that kind of software/hardware interaction seems
difficult.

~~~
joenathan
Probably not enough test cases, from what I read this seemed to effect non-
reference cards, overclocked from the OEM.

------
bsder
This is why you have hardware failsafes, people.

The driver software shouldn't get a vote about fan speed if the temperature is
at failure-level extremes.

------
Supersaiyan_IV
Why is this here. THE FIX HAS BEEN RELEASED.

~~~
qnaal
comedy

